# Need to find belts that fit



## knucklebuster (Jul 12, 2007)

I just picked up an older Huskee (tractor supply brand) lawn tractor that needs some work. Someone re-powered it with a different engine and had the wiring all wrong. I fixed that, but now I need to figure out what size belts it takes. Both the long gear-drive belt, and the mower drive belt were missing. Short of taking a rope and using it to measure, I thought someone on here might have a listing in a book. Maybe a Carlisle belt cross-reference number.

Here's the specifics of the tractor:
Huskee 12/39 (gear-driven)
Model 3912-1600
Code 7320D
Serial number 616918
Made by Western International Inc.
De Moines Iowa.

Hope someone can help me out.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*Here is what I found based on the info you posted*

3912-1600.JPG

Trans - 1/2 X 85" (4L850)

Deck - 21/32 X 79" (B76)


----------



## knucklebuster (Jul 12, 2007)

30yeartech. That's what I was looking for. 
Thank you.


----------

